

As a developer, it is now time to encrypt everything you possibly can - hoodoof

Clearly nothing is protected from prying eyes.  You now owe it to your clients to encrypt everything you possibly can, especially including your cloud servers file systems, but you should go further.  Every element of your system you should now ask &quot;can I encrypt this?&quot;.
======
ibudiallo
I don't think this is the solution at all. There needs to be transparency and
changes to the law. With the current laws you may be required to decrypt and
provide that sensitive data anyway or you may face some penalties.

------
schrodingersCat
Before this can happen, there need to be better awareness / education as what
"good" crypto is. For example, why bother hashing p/w's if you're not going to
salt them. Why bother doing anything at all, if you're just going to use MD5.
The problem with saying "encrypt all the things" is that guite a few devs will
either do it half-assed to get their product out there and use crypto as a
"feature", or want to do it right and aren't quite experienced enough to make
the right choices. Crypto is good, but you have to do it right.

------
DonaldDerek
It's time for some Cryptocating ;) [https://crypto.cat/](https://crypto.cat/)

------
raravind
Sounds good. But is it gonna work most of the data need to be retrieved and
presented back to user if that is the case then we have to use two way method
. Here the hacker or a third party person who has adequate knowledge on
computers will obviously decrypt the same . Yeah I know we can atleast protect
from some.

------
Sealy
Whilst I agree with your ideals, this would not work from a developer /
company perspective.

Can you imagine how hard it would be to work a raw dataset when everything in
your database does not have meaning?

------
quackerhacker
Any devs know if its possible to html5 stream an encrypted mp4. I've heard
that netflix was pushing drm in html5, but anyone know if its supported yet,
or just proposed to the W3?

------
waterphone
I'm right there with you, but unfortunately you can't do end-to-end encryption
of email without everyone you communicate also jumping on the encryption
bandwagon.

